# Mesquite Bowl



## rdnkmedic (Jul 7, 2013)

I got this piece of mesquite from Kevin when I first joined Woodbarter. I think it was the first piece I bought actually. I let it sit for a while and this is what I came up with. It's about 11.5 inches across and about 5 inches tall. Sanded to 400 then 0000 steel wool to rub in the walnut oil. Has a live edge still that adds a little contrast. Not sure you can see but there is a bark inclusion that goes through the bottom of the bowl. Also had to repair a crack. Super glued it down and now it adds character to the piece. I also undercut the rim some so the walls are not as thick as they appear. Still learning but this is one of my better pieces to date. Thanks for looking and comments and critiques are welcome. K

[attachment=27329]

[attachment=27330]

[attachment=27331]

I can't put more than one picture in a post from this stinking ipad. Says all the files are the same name. Anyone got any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 7, 2013)

looks great kevin nice job great form duck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 7, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> I can't put more than one picture in a post from this stinking ipad. Says all the files are the same name. Anyone got any idea what I'm doing wrong?


I'm not familiar with ipads, but maybe try renaming the files individually befor you post them. Sometimes all you have to do is add a number to each pic file name, like 1,2,3,4,etc. Or a,b,c,d,etc:dunno:
P.S. nice bowl! Betcha not as itchy as walnut root either.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 7, 2013)

Switched over to mesquite for the day. My whole arm is blistered up now. Like a bad sunburn then you sweat. Get all those little blisters. And itches like CRAZY!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 7, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Switched over to mesquite for the day. My whole arm is blistered up now. Like a bad sunburn then you sweat. Get all those little blisters. And itches like CRAZY!


Funny, I just did the bad sunburn and sweat thing, now I'm peeling in sheets and itchy as can be. :rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD (Jul 7, 2013)

That's cool, Kevin. 

A couple thoughts since you asked for critique... I prefer a little more curvature to the sides of a bowl, but the shape you've chosen will be very practical. I like the little curvature leading into the foot on this, but returning the bottom to eliminate the chucking recess would make it even better. The finish looks good to me... Great job on a pretty piece of wood.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2013)

That looks great Kevin. I had forgotten about that blank. Nice job! 

P.S. I merged your posts - no idea why you cannot post more than one at a time
P.P.S. If it makes you feel better, I re-burned my sunburn today - but good too. :sad:


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 7, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That's cool, Kevin.
> 
> A couple thoughts since you asked for critique... I prefer a little more curvature to the sides of a bowl, but the shape you've chosen will be very practical. I like the little curvature leading into the foot on this, but returning the bottom to eliminate the chucking recess would make it even better. The finish looks good to me... Great job on a pretty piece of wood.



Thanks Doc. I agree the sides could have had some more curve. But I would have lost the bark and sapwood. I think they provide good contrast to the darker wood. Anyway we could have turned it, it would still be a beautiful pice of wood. And I'm still gathering tools that would allow me to turn the bottom of the bowl again. Thanks for the critique.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2013)

The simplest way I have found for the pic issue with Apple products is to download the forum runner and use it to create your thread and insert the pics. Once you download the forum, tap the search icon and then type in Woodbarter. Find the thread forum you want and tap it, then new thread and you can either type first or tap the + icon at the top right and choose how you want to attach your pics, which is usually from photo album. The forum runner will download the pics, and you will see a progress bar showing them being downloaded, but you wont see them. If you need to go back to the thread to type, tap the arrow at the top left and it will take you back to the thread . There wont be any pics or anything that shows "attachments". When you are finished, tap send.

Nice looking bowl ! I personally have never had any issues with walnut, possibly because I grew up on farm where we harvested them ? Hope you r reaction doesn't last long


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I am new to Apple products and am still wading through the differences in a regular pc. it really belongs to Melanie and she let's me use it occasionally.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Thanks for the help. I am new to Apple products and am still wading through the differences in a regular pc. it really belongs to Melanie and she let's me use it occasionally.



Welcome ! That's just one of the great things about WB ! Plenty of folks willing to help . I have definitely received my share


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Switched over to mesquite for the day. My whole arm is blistered up now. Like a bad sunburn then you sweat. Get all those little blisters. And itches like CRAZY!



I am not a "turner" so, please forgive me, but, How do you get blisters from this? Is the wood mildly toxic? Like poison ivy?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 9, 2013)

See another thread called allergic reaction to walnut. I turned a bunch of walnut root and had a big reaction to it. Some chemical in the wood. Idk. But I did.


----------

